# Daughters first drive of (her car!)



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have a thursday night cruise in show at the little ice cream joint down the street, was'nt expecting much. WOW!!! lots of nice cars (must have been 100 there, pictures coming soon). After the show at dusk i dropped the wife off (back seat driver) and took my 18 year old out to the local metro park for her first drive in (her car) the Tempest. It was a moment i am sure we will both remember for a lifetime, sun going down under vanilla skies, long sweeping roads with no one but the last few straggling bikers and joggers around, no other traffic for her to worry about. She eased into it as she has never driven a car w/o ABS and it stops on a dime with the new discs as my wife found out driving up to the cruise...LOL. after her first lap around the circuit she had the feel down and i could see her confidence grow and she had a smile ear to ear as we pulled on a straight and i told her to give it some gas. she ran it up smoothly through second like a champ giving the big motor the respect it is due.....I think we have another Member i will have to have her sign up and tell you guys what she thought.....


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats AWESOME! This is the kind of memory that she will never forget.arty:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome congrats on what I am sure was one of those "proudest moments". I have a few years to wait for that my son is only 10 so hopefully Marilyn will be ready long before he is. 

Look forward to hearing her side of the story and hearing about the first time she take you for a ride and peals it sideways down the block!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Be careful, would hate to hear on the 6 o clock news... Dad found duct taped and gagged in closet. Daughter is prime suspect as Blue Tempest and her have not been seen since...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

facn8me said:


> Be careful, would hate to hear on the 6 o clock news... Dad found duct taped and gagged in closet. Daughter is prime suspect as Blue Tempest and her have not been seen since...


:agree :rofl: :lol: :rofl: arty:

(Congrats Pops)

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:...thats my girl tough as nails and GRRROOOOWWWWLLLSSS!!! when she gets mad just like the car. Heard her telling a guy that was looking at the car at the show that the 326 original motor is on a stand in the shop and that it's a 463...not a 455...LOL. Still a bit leery of her driving in traffic just yet but she is off to college on Saturday so i have another winter to get up that courage...:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice I have to wait another 6 years before I can let my son drive, probably a good thing since he asked"Do I get this car when you die?" Yeah- but don't get any ideas


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

By that time Crusty i am sure you will have him able to take it apart and put it back together blindfolded. i told her she will need to learn to maintain it also. and so another generation carries on the nameplate


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

rest assured he is being trained in the art of car appreciation and maintenance.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool gents....I have no kids to leave mine to.....so I guess I have to drive it till it disintergrates!arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wanna adopt me E?.....:rofl:


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly, I think you've mentioned that she has a boyfriend. Too bad. I'm a respectable young single guy who loves Ponchos! :lol: Just kidding though g8er! Congratulations!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooh, Eric! Adopt ME! Adopt ME! I've already been put through college! I'd be cheap!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:lol: Duke....been waiting for that, she just dumped him...he was a Ford guy...:willy: She just walked in and her exact words were "Cali, i'm down for that!".....:shutme, just remember my trunk has enough room for at least three of you.... she also said she "creeps" the forum to see what i say about her...so Meg, yoru the best daughter a guy could have!!!:seeya:

guess i'll have to get one of these when she takes mine..arty:


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha! I guess you all won't be painting his mustang!


----------



## Lilinstg8er (Aug 13, 2011)

The car is amazing! It runs and drives great! I had a ton of fun driving it last night and can't wait until he let's me take it out again (HINT HINT!) Until then I will have to settle with riding shotgun!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Meg, Better start building your own!!!:rofl::seeya:Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> wanna adopt me E?.....:rofl:


NO !:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DukeB-120th said:


> Oooh, Eric! Adopt ME! Adopt ME! I've already been put through college! I'd be cheap!


NO! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Lilinstg8er said:


> The car is amazing! It runs and drives great! I had a ton of fun driving it last night and can't wait until he let's me take it out again (HINT HINT!) Until then I will have to settle with riding shotgun!


You're a very lucky girl, Lilinstg8er. Most dads wouldn't let a kid your age even think about getting behind the wheel. Anytime he lets you drive it, "always" thank him.

My daughter doesn't turn 16 for another year. Already, over the past 2 years, her guy classmates ask her if she'll be able to take the gto to school.....


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> You're a very lucky girl, Lilinstg8er. Most dads wouldn't let a kid your age even think about getting behind the wheel. Anytime he lets you drive it, "always" thank him.
> 
> My daughter doesn't turn 16 for another year. Already, over the past 2 years, her guy classmates ask her if she'll be able to take the gto to school.....


X2...

When I was 19 I disrespected the power my 89 Trans Am had and wrecked it. Knowing how alot of kids drive(me included at one time) I wouldnt let my kids drive my investment with that big engine under the hood. 

It's other people too. When I drive my '70 I have to watch for the people that are wreckless and dont give a crap about your classic car. People have come close to hitting me!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hot_Rod said:


> X2...
> 
> When I was 19 I disrespected the power my 89 Trans Am had and wrecked it. Knowing how alot of kids drive(me included at one time) I wouldnt let my kids drive my investment with that big engine under the hood.
> 
> It's other people too. When I drive my '70 I have to watch for the people that are wreckless and dont give a crap about your classic car. People have come close to hitting me!


When I was 14 ish my old man and his new wife showed up at my mothers. He wanted to show off his new T/A. Musta been a 82/3 model. Anyway we walk out and he hands me the keys and tells her to get in the back. I back out and pull onto the main road. He says get on it. I remember dropping it to the floor and it getting a little sideways. Turned into it and kept the power on. She was white as could be and scared. He just say's. Run's pretty good don't it. I agreed and finished the test drive. It is my understanding she let him know she was not happy on the ride home. lol


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When my daughter was 12 I was racing and wanted to buy her a junior dragster. She had no interest in cars, refused to go to car shows and hated car shows. Now, she's 18, did learn a thing or two about cars, but has only drove a couple of my cars, Cavalier and the Astro van.. I am envious of anyone that kid/s actually enjoy cars. My girl wants everything trucks and 4 wheel drive. Hopefully she enjoys cars more than I see, because she is going to inherit some nice stuff when the day arrives.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

I was 15 when my dad let me drive his 11sec 67 gto. First time i had ever driven a non power steering car and the last time i drove that one. It was better then sex.


----------

